
Show HN: API for free deep learning models - adaorardor
http://openapi.keplr.io
======
essofluffy
> Are there limits to API calls? Yes. Don't be an asshole.

I can get behind this. But really, this looks cool and I'll definitely be
trying it out.

------
anonfunction
Here's a cURL request to send a binary image to be classified:

    
    
      curl -i --data-binary @/pictures/bunny.jpg http://newton.keplr.io/inceptionv3/predict

~~~
causalmachine
bunny.jpg?

I think not.

------
pilooch
Is this Open Source ? Almost all proprietary DL API by tiers are dying.

------
VertexRed
I viewed this on my phone and it was annoying and difficult to read due to the
typing effect in the header which caused the content below to move up and
down.

~~~
dbranes
Good catch! Updated.

